# How Picky to be About Paint Damage on New Attachment?



## Suburban Plowboy (Jul 17, 2017)

I ordered a ballast box from Titan, via Amazon. When I found it outside my driveway gate, with no protection from the rain, Fedex had dumped it on its top. They had also beaten up the box. The bottom corners looked like they had been dragged on concrete. Some of the powder coating was gone.

I complained to Titan, and they sent a new box. This one isn't beaten up quite as badly, but Fedex dumped it on its top, just like the other, and some powder coating is gone from the top corners.

I am irritated about this. I trusted them to bring me a box with the powder coating intact. I know it will inevitably come off on areas where the hitch hooks up, but I don't think I should have to put up with rust and flaking anywhere else, right after I buy the box.

I am wondering what other people think. Keep sending it back until Fedex gets the message?

I can't fix powder coating. Paint is easy, but powder coating requires a huge oven.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

Fedex and the supplier will have a nice "go 'round" over who is responsible....but that's not your concern. I had a fender arrive dented. It had 1 layer of cardboard and no padding. I wasted no time returning it. Some may consider it picky, bu you are entitled to a box in new condition. Supplier is going to have to protect it from shipping damage. Apparently you are not at the receiving location when deliveries occur. Perhaps you could have it shipped to a location where someone is there to receive it? This might make the driver more careful or someone can help them unload it or refuse shipment if damaged. Best of luck.


----------



## Suburban Plowboy (Jul 17, 2017)

The problem is that the idiots at Fedex fail to use the gate code they have on file. It's amazing that a company that performs a service a monkey could do can't manage to put a box in my driveway. They just dump the boxes without even telling me they're here.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I would not give up, they must provide for you an undamaged project.


----------



## Suburban Plowboy (Jul 17, 2017)

Recently I ordered a workbench from Amazon. UPS kept wrecking the shipments. They ruined three bench tops plus a whole bunch of metal parts. I had to keep asking for replacements. Took me forever to get all the parts.

I'm starting to think I should just buy a can of Rust-oleum Kubota orange, paint the ballast box, and give Titan an appropriate Amazon review. I am entitled to an undamaged product, but if I have to wait for nincompoops to get one to me, I may not have a ballast box for a month!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

QUOTE: "I'm starting to think I should just buy a can of Rust-oleum Kubota orange, paint the ballast box, and give Titan an appropriate Amazon review. I am entitled to an undamaged product, but if I have to wait for nincompoops to get one to me, I may not have a ballast box for a month!"

Do a touch up paint job.....that's exactly what I would do. Nobody will notice, except you!! How much does the ballast box weigh?


----------



## Suburban Plowboy (Jul 17, 2017)

It weighs 132 pounds and will supposedly hold 800 pounds.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Request a different shipper.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I had the SAME problem from "Fed-up" on an $8000.00 intercooler..
They destroyed 3.!!! before the vender/seller switched shippers..
The 4th came in damaged but repairable.. couldn't wait any longer so I accepted it.. otherwise, it woulda went back.. and it was the last one in the States..

I would just paint it & leave a "review" accordingly.. they HATE that..


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

If you request another one, ask them to add additional packing. If you track your shipment call Fed EX or whoever is shipping it, give them the tracking number and explain this is the third one. Ask that the driver use the code and set it down gently when unloading. They will usually try to follow your request, but the damage may6 have been done before it reached the destination terminal.

If that happened to me, I would call the vendor and ask them for a discount in lieu of shipping another one.Then I would paint it knowing it will get scratchd up after I use it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I didn't know that Fedex would deliver a *132 lb* package. That's heavy. Their drivers aren't accustomed to heavy packages. I'm sure that they simply rolled it off the truck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

They do carry a 2 wheeled furniture cart on the truck....but with no one watching? As someone pointed out earlier, damage could have been at an intermediate point. But even at the suppliers.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

sixbales said:


> I didn't know that Fedex would deliver a *132 lb* package. That's heavy. Their drivers aren't accustomed to heavy packages. I'm sure that they simply rolled it off the truck.


I'm sure the weight factor probably pisses off the drivers too.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The maximum weight for Fedex home deliveries is *70* lbs.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

You pay for it should be right.
Game cam set on video mode might help.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Ultimately you'e going to fill it with rocks or gravel or whatever and it's going to get beat up anyway...


----------



## Suburban Plowboy (Jul 17, 2017)

I'll tell you what. If a man is too sorry or stupid to be able to get a box out of a truck without destroying the contents, he ought to be living in some kind of facility. In terms of skill and education, delivering boxes is right down there with flipping burgers, and anyone who does it for a living ought to be able to get it right.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Suburban Plowboy said:


> I'll tell you what. If a man is too sorry or stupid to be able to get a box out of a truck without destroying the contents, he ought to be living in some kind of facility. In terms of skill and education, delivering boxes is right down there with flipping burgers, and anyone who does it for a living ought to be able to get it right.


You are correct of course. But I still stand by what I wrote earlier.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Years ago I ordered a mini backhoe from Northern Hydraulic. It was at the receiving warehouse and somehow I slid it into my pickup. Got it home- set it up and started it. It leaked fluid. I was ticked off and called the company. They were nice - but not trying too hard. I said it was a reject and the guy said he would send me some replacement o rings. They did the trick. It never leaked again! Good backhoe!


----------

